# rare a/d/s 336px components complete



## joo89 (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice. look at that crossover!!
Rare NOS a/d/s ADS 336PX 336 PX Speaker System Pair MIB - eBay (item 270619553435 end time Aug-15-10 16:05:29 PDT)


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

If a guy really wanted to get up off his wallet- he could have a complete PX setup via eBay. The components, amp, and a sub are all listed right now.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

no longer hot deals once it is posted on here...


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Effing sexy


----------



## joo89 (Jul 2, 2010)

holy.. the winning bid was $898.88! wow


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone see what the sub went for?


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

500+ ish


----------



## joo89 (Jul 2, 2010)

$560 exact for the sub, the px amp is still up.


----------

